Is Ruby still worth learning in 2020? - aaronsung
======
chrstphrhrt
Lots of companies are still using it, and although it's not hyped that much
anymore, it is much nicer to use than JS or PHP which means dealing with
legacy code is less of a headache IMHO. So it will continue to be a money
machine for those who don't need to be at the bleeding edge and reinvent
everything.

It's also faster than Python on a bunch of benchmarks (sorry I don't have a
link). The next version will have a JIT compiler so performance will keep
getting better.

There's also Elixir and Crystal which are inspired by Ruby, so the spirit
lives on regardless.

~~~
aaronsung
What's the pro of Elixir and Crystal over Ruby?

------
rvz
Goodness me No. Ruby has become a sunken cost.

There are better alternatives like Golang, Rust, Elixir or even Crystal. I’m
not even sure why Ruby should exist or even be used in 2020, if it is still
stuck in versions 2.x.

~~~
aaronsung
What's wrong with versions 2.x? Or what's coming with version 3.x?

------
celticninja
No it is being deprecated in 2020.

